# Basic Firearms Safety Course



## DD4486 (Jan 24, 2017)

*Basic Firearms Safety Course - $79.00* on: *Saturday, November 23, 2019 at 9:00AM *(approximately 5 hours) at Quinsigamond Community College. After successfully completing the course a certificate will be issued and can be used for application towards a License to Carry, LTC and Firearms Identification Card, FID. Open to all student, staff, faculty and the outside general public.

https://trainnow.qcc.edu/modules/shop/index.html?action=section&OfferingID=3453&SectionID=173001

*ABOUT JOE PICARIELLO:*

Officer Joe Picariello is a thirty three-year veteran of the Princeton, Massachusetts Police Department as well as a former firearms instructor with the Westminster Massachusetts Police Department. Since 1988, Joe has been the principal firearms instructor for the Princeton Police Department. He also served for 17 years as the chief firearms instructor for the Wayland Auxiliary Police Department. He is a Level IV Master Instructor/Trainer for the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) and holds several instructor certifications, including MPTC, Massachusetts Sheriff's Association, NRA Law Enforcement Tactical Shooting Instructor, S&W Academy Patrol Rifle Instructor and is an REB certified OC Instructor, MPTC F.A.T.S. Instructor and Range 2000 Instructor. He is on the MPTC Firearms Training Committee. Joe retired from the Waltham Public School system after serving 33 years as a secondary education social studies teacher.

He is a Massachusetts State Police Adjunct Instructor in Mental Preparation for Lethal Encounters as well as a Basic Handgun Safety instructor and LEOSA instructor. Joe is a member of IALEFI and the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructor's & Armorer's Association (MLEFI & AA). He served as the editor of a comprehensive firearms course manual for MLEFI & AA that is currently in its sixth printing and is in use at over thirty P.O.S.T. Academies and agencies around the world. Joe has been an instructor for the MLEFI & AA Annual Instructor Development Training Conferences. He has also presented at the IALEFI RTC in Colliers Mills, NJ and Gilford, NH. He has been an integral part of the subsequent training conferences that MLEFI & AA has offered over the years.

Most importantly, he served for 17 years as the secretary for the MLEFI & AA, handling the day-to-day activities of the association and spearheads the on-going project for an addendum for the Firearms Course Manual that will be published within the next year. He has published articles in law enforcement publications. Joe has attended numerous classes taught by nationally known firearms trainers such as John Farnum, Jim Cirillo (NYPD ret.), Jerry Lane, Massad Ayoob, Bank Miller, Lou Chiodo, Mike Conti and many others. Over the years he has also attended many of the IALEFI RTC's in New York and New Jersey and several IALEFI Annual Training Conferences. He is also a graduate of the Lethal Force Institute and attended the Law Enforcement Training Camp (LETC) in Provo, Utah in June of 1998. He has been consulted by many leading firearms trainers around the country.

Joe is a charter member of the International Defensive Pistol Association (IDPA).

Thanks,


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a few notes in concern for the range safety part of the class.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Holy Jeezum!
You know I've been studying and handling firearms in the military and law enforcement for over forty years. Been an MPTC Level I instructor for only fourteen years, and an MSP certified Civilian and LEOSA instructor. I can't believe that I have never met Joe. I hope I never do either, as I'll probably feel like a child before the master.................What a Bio!

BTW, anybody know if he's a marine too?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

When the Instructors bio is written longer than the syllabus for the course...WALK AWAY.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Joe's a great instructor and all-around good guy. 

Have qualified with him over the years and would have no problem attending his civilian courses.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Come Spring I'll be looking for someone to help me learn to use my non dominant hand. 
I'm a friggin sitting duck like this.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Sooty said:


> Come Spring I'll be looking for someone to help me learn to use my non dominant hand.
> I'm a friggin sitting duck like this.


Stranger???


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

CCCSD said:


> Stranger???


??


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Make your non dominant hand numb...then it’s like someone else is...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

CCCSD said:


> Make your non dominant hand numb...then it's like someone else is...


Thought that was where you're going with it . . . . .


----------

